# abu



## shawnfish (Oct 13, 2014)

anyone know what grade aluminum the sideplates are? im gonna re anodize and dye a few but want to know the grade before starting...


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2014)

No idea, but keep us updated on the project if you do it! :beer:


----------

